# Inherited Homemade Smokehouse



## cinsmokes (Aug 30, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ cinsmokes
__ Aug 30, 2016






Just wondering if any tips and or recipes for this type of smoker. My dad built it and passed away. I ate many items he smoked in it but never saw the meat in process. Miss him a lot. 













image.jpeg



__ cinsmokes
__ Aug 30, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2016)

Is the brick firebox attached to the smoke house with an underground ductwork ???   Got pictures ??   

Pics of inside the smokehouse would be cool also...  and inside the Firebox...

Nice looking setup....  I see the exhaust vent above the door...  That's the best place for the exhaust...  Your dad knew what he was doing..

What meats did he smoke ??  What do you remember about the finished product..... 

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2016)

That's a heck of a nice smokehouse!

As Dave said more photo's would be great!

Al


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 31, 2016)

very cool smoker...always liked the brickwork ones. I had one in Houston 35 years ago and sure miss that one.

HT


----------



## b-one (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry to hear how you got the smokehouse,but it looks like a great smoker! I also would love to see more pics!

I would think the best way to start is small fires till you got a clue how it works a little practice and you'll be golden.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 31, 2016)

Man, that looks like the Holy Grail of smokers! The real thing. We'd all love to see more of it.
Sorry to hear about your Dad. With the way life moves so fast, when they're gone we realise how much they meant to us. I'll bet if you fire it up and look out the corner of your eye you'll see him standing there smiling....
Dan


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very sorry for ur loss.Im with the rest and luv to see some more pics of that smoker,never seen one quite like it.


----------



## cinsmokes (Sep 1, 2016)

file1.jpeg



__ cinsmokes
__ Sep 1, 2016


















file2.jpeg



__ cinsmokes
__ Sep 1, 2016


















file3.jpeg



__ cinsmokes
__ Sep 1, 2016


















file5.jpeg



__ cinsmokes
__ Sep 1, 2016








DaveOmak said:


> Is the brick firebox attached to the smoke house with an underground ductwork ???   Got pictures ??
> 
> Pics of inside the smokehouse would be cool also...  and inside the Firebox...
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply!  Yes knowing my dad he would have researched it thoroughly!


----------



## cinsmokes (Sep 1, 2016)

IMG_2434.JPG



__ cinsmokes
__ Sep 1, 2016
__ 2


















IMG_2438.JPG



__ cinsmokes
__ Sep 1, 2016






THANKS for all the interest!  What should I smoke first???? Cute piggie weathervane!!  And a pig on front door so it's not mistaken for an outhouse!


----------



## cinsmokes (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind comments - it warms my heart to hear such compliments of my dad's fine craftmanship!  Bittersweet but I know he would LOVE to see me smoke something and get use out of it!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 1, 2016)

as said above...  sorry to hear of your lose ...  he will be watching over ya when you fire it up and have a big smile on his face...  I suggest you invest in a set of Maverick 732 thermometers to use in it...  they will help tremendously in monitoring your temps in the smokehouse....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 1, 2016)

I, too, am sorry about your dad.  That is one VERY nice smoke house he built.  Once you get it figured out, I'm guessing you'll be extremely pleased with it.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2016)

Those pipe ends looking things... are they capped where the caps can be removed for more air circulation..   Look like it...

I'm saying that's a dandy smoker...


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm thinking shoulder butt 'til you get the hang of it. The sky's the limit after that....


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 9, 2016)

Come on now,,,,, LIGHT the FIRE....You will be fine and your pop will be watching over you.

HT


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 9, 2016)

That's super cool! I agree we need to see smoke!


----------



## gearjammer (Sep 10, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.

I think I would fire it up at least once without anything in it.

Let her clear her throat, get used to how it heats up and levels off.

Have fun, that's why he built it.

Keep in mind pictures are good things.

   Ed


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 28, 2017)

Just cruising the forum for smokehouses and came across this. Yes sorry for your loss, and wow that is an incredible smokehouse. Beautiful. Have you smoked much in ti yet?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2017)

This just turned up again on the current post list I missed it the first time around. I to am sorry for your lose but you have a great remembrance of your dad in that wonderful built smoke house and something to past on to the next generation. Share it with your family and they will all be trained smokers and ready to go.

Warren


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 29, 2017)

TOTALLY AWESOME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I hope that you get to do your Dad proud with your "new" smokehouse.

Cliff.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 29, 2017)

I also missed this post earlier.  You father has left you a wonderful smoking legacy!!!!  Get some hardwood and put that beautiful smoker to use in his honor!!!!!


----------



## ritchierich (Jan 29, 2017)

It will put a smile on his face when you light that smoke house up! I would start by just getting a fire started! charcoal first for a base the get some hard wood splits from there. See how it holds temp and go from there. See how long the temps hold and at what temps run steady and for how long. Then put meat,fish,veges, or anything you want to. Nice built as it looks you will be pleased to see all the great food that can be smoked.Thats a really nice set up and looks like he put a lot of love and passion in it and know he would love to see the smoke keep rolling! Keep us posted! Ritchie


----------



## cinsmokes (Apr 3, 2017)

IMG_4991.JPG



__ cinsmokes
__ Apr 3, 2017






PAPA'S SMOKEHOUSE [emoji]10084[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji]


----------



## cinsmokes (Apr 3, 2017)

My Dad would have loved to hang out and talk to all of you!  Thanks for the encouragement!!  I will keep you posted!  We are thinking about getting some pigs we will have lots of pork to experiment with!!


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 3, 2017)

You can tell by looking at it your daddy really knew what he was doing when he built it. I revisited this thread just to look at it again. Awesome brick work and a nice roof to boot.

HT


----------



## noble captain (Apr 3, 2017)

Amazing,  and sorry  for your loss.


----------



## gary s (Apr 3, 2017)

That is one Beautiful Smoker, Anyone one be proud to own that, Your Dad sure did a fine job, I know he had to smoke some 

pretty darn awesome stuff. Had to with a smoker like that, Knew what he was doing for Sure

Gary


----------

